# Holster question for Thunder .32



## SteveC (Apr 27, 2012)

I've had my Thunder .32 for three days and already put 200 rounds through it. I love this pistol. But when I went looking for a holster on the Bersa and condorsflight sites almost none of them mentioned the .32 in the specifications. I wanted a Fobus paddle; it said it fit the .380 and the Firestorms including the .32 but didn't specifically mention the Thunder .32. I know there's a slight difference in height between the Thunder 380 and .32, which could be just the mag's heel. Does anyone know if the holsters for the 380 fit the .32?


----------



## TGeneC (Mar 28, 2012)

YES - they work for the .32! The Fobus holster fits all of the configurations of the Thunder pistols. They are all built on the same frame. I have one and use it with the T22, T380 and T380 Plus. Something to think about though - the Fobus is not a good concealed carry because it stick out a significant amount and orients the pistol in a "slanted out" position. While I really like the rotor design (I like the "FBI" forward position) I was hoping for a holster that snugged the pistol to my side. Measured from the belt slot to the outer edge of the holster it sticks out one and a half inches. Even with a baggy shirt on it sticks out more than my iPhone. The pistols snug into it very well though - no worries about them falling out even running and they are solidly built.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 27, 2012)

TGeneC said:


> YES - they work for the .32! The Fobus holster fits all of the configurations of the Thunder pistols. They are all built on the same frame. I have one and use it with the T22, T380 and T380 Plus. Something to think about though - the Fobus is not a good concealed carry because it stick out a significant amount and orients the pistol in a "slanted out" position. While I really like the rotor design (I like the "FBI" forward position) I was hoping for a holster that snugged the pistol to my side. Measured from the belt slot to the outer edge of the holster it sticks out one and a half inches. Even with a baggy shirt on it sticks out more than my iPhone. The pistols snug into it very well though - no worries about them falling out even running and they are solidly built.


Thanks! That's a big help. I agree it's not a great CC holster, but I have something else that will do the job. I like having the paddle holsters at the range. Again, it's a big help and thanks for responding!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TGeneC said:


> ...The Fobus holster...are solidly built.



Um, actually, no, they're not.
The rivets at the top, that attach the "pouch" to the paddle or belt-loop, are very easily torn away by a determined gun snatcher.


----------



## TGeneC (Mar 28, 2012)

Well, that's crappy news... Didn't look at it from that point of view. Something to consider, although I really only use the Fobus at the range. Like I mentioned it's not a good "carry" holster. Thanks Steve.


----------

